# Why does everyon  hate Phyliss?



## Ti4558 (Mar 24, 2012)

I kind of like her unfriendlness, it kind of adds a little more personallity into the game.

So what do you think about her?

P.S. Sorry for the typo on the title


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't actually hate Phyllis. You can have a good conversation with her in The Roost. Despite looking rough on the outside, she's soft on the inside.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2012)

Making false accusations will get you nowhere. Phyllis is more helpful than Pelly when making a perfect town.

I love Phyllis, she's just the best i can't even type how much i love her


----------



## Keenan (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with Ehingen Guy and Bidoof, Phyllis is actually really nice. It's also fun to stay up late and finally see her instead of Pelly like you do every day.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Mar 24, 2012)

I named my female Peliper Phyliss.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 24, 2012)

I am really gald that you guys feel the same about her. I have heard a lot of people talk about how much they hate her.


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree she's better when in the roost but I dont like how she keeps her comments to herself. Just say it out loud if you're that hateful, sheesh


----------



## Himawari (May 4, 2012)

I never liked her because of how unpleasant she was, but now there's all this talk of meeting her at The Roost. I've never met her at The Roost... maybe there's a side of her I've yet to see


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

Phyllis is more helpful that Pelly,


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Phyllis is more helpful that Pelly,


Yeah, she certainly is. Despite her unfriendliness, we can truly see her soft side in The Roost. She is  very caring of her sister, Pelly.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

I legit don't think Phyllis is unfriendly, she just hates her job.  Talk to her for a god time, it's hilarious. hahaheeeee


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 11, 2012)

I like her more than Pelly


----------



## Static (Jun 17, 2012)

I like Phyllis because its funny how sassy she is.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 23, 2012)

I dont hate her. She thinks  the way I do to costumers because seriously. Customers think the world revolves around them and that us Customer Service people are their slave robots.


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I legit don't think Phyllis is unfriendly, she just hates her job.  Talk to her for a god time, it's hilarious. hahaheeeee



I agree. And yes, she is hilarious!


----------



## Cloud (Jun 24, 2012)

I love Phyliss, I find it funny to read what she says when shes muttering to herself.


----------



## froggy (Jun 24, 2012)

I think that Phyliss is mean cause she muttters rude things!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 27, 2012)

i agree, phylls is like desert dirt, hard on the outside but soft on the inside.  im going to write a book called desert dirt one day


----------



## Dylab (Jul 27, 2012)

I like Phyllis more then Pelly


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 31, 2012)

I like Phyllis, especially in Wild World. Talking about her soap opera's and such.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I personally prefer Pelly because Phyllis is rude. I?m very sensitive, so I get more attached to sweet villagers and characters.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

I like Phyllis, she adds some reality to the game (at lease I think so)


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2018)

I definitely do not hate her but I also don't really like her a lot. It's just a nice touch that they swap depending on the time of day. Because all those small touches together is what Animal Crossing makes so special, it helps make the in-game world feel so much more alive!


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 14, 2018)

I like both Pelly and Phyllis. Birds are my favorite class of animal in the real world, so I'm fond of all of the different bird NPCs and a high number of the various bird species villagers in the Animal Crossing games. Phyllis might be rude, but that also gives her some character. She also has a pleasant purple plumage coloration and her eyes are more "realistic", for lack of a better term, than those of Pelly and Pete, which I approve of. Oh, and the love triangle between the two sisters and Pete is fun too.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jun 14, 2018)

In love Phyllis lol


----------



## f l a s h (Jun 14, 2018)

I think she?s funny lol


----------



## mertle (Jun 16, 2018)

i love pete, pelly and phyllis! i like her character and find it funny :3


----------



## duckykate (Jun 20, 2018)

Shes a lil ***** but tbh i relate to her


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 20, 2018)

If you are surrounded all the time by never upset and always happy villagers in New Leaf, having an character like her who is rude to you is actually a blessing, lol. No seriously, I like Phyllis a lot, she's cool and I just love her sassy, annoyed behavior.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 20, 2018)

She can be unfriendly but is quite nice


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 20, 2018)

I don’t hate Phyllis, but she’s definitely not my favorite, either. I like the twist that her character adds to the game, but I definitely get more attached to sweet villagers.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't like her, but I don't like many of the special NPCs anyway.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 20, 2018)

I like Phyllis, I'd be cranky and unhappy too if i worked the lonely graveyard shift.


----------



## Sakura625 (Jun 20, 2018)

I like Phyliss as she's the only character that retained her personality after new leaf ;v;


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 21, 2018)

Phyllis was funny in Wild World. 
She's lost her sass in New Leaf.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 22, 2018)

Lmao I think she's funny as hell I love it. Would be boring if all NPC's were nice & friendly.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 24, 2018)

I love Phyllis. In the past AC titles she was better at giving advice for a perfect town and she makes me laugh from her attitude. It's just sad how watered down she got from each game as it got more recent.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 27, 2018)

She used to scare the hecken hecks out of me when I was little, but now I love her because of the relate-ability aspect lmaooo


----------



## SheepMareep (Jun 28, 2018)

I used to hate her in acww when I was little but now I like her adding more personality to the game. I miss villagers being able to be rude/having more varied personalities and such


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 6, 2018)

I like her. Ist nice to see her when I stumble into the bank at night.. drunk.. getting more Money for Drinks.. wait wha? Haha. JK. I like her personality, its really refreshing.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 8, 2018)

She's one of my favourite npcs. Idk why she's underrated.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2018)

I can't say I "hate" anyone, but Phyllis has a very sour personality. She's not like the cranky or snooty villagers, who come across to me as haughty - but endearing. She seems very unhappy in life.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 24, 2019)

I guess some people doesn't like her rudeness, hence of why she gets hated? I personally never had a
problem with Phyllis, I mean she's like one of those who seems to be happy if they don't need to do so
much in their shift (which is kinda understandable) or just don't like the job at all in general. I take her
behavior with humor.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 24, 2019)

I like Phyllis.  I have fond memories of interacting with her in the original GameCube game.  I can relate to the fact that she's bored with her job and doesn't want to be there, although I don't show it the way she does.  I don't get to see her much in New Leaf, but I wish I ran into her more often.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jun 24, 2019)

I mean people hate villagers just for being unattractive, so it's not surprising that they'd hate someone with a bad attitude


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 25, 2019)

I think once you get to know her you?ll like her more. I just don?t like the snide comments and thoughts, stop being so passive aggressive!!
I think that?s why I don?t like snooty villagers, lol.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 25, 2019)

Phyllis cracks me up- 
I used to not like her when I was younger, but as I got older I just felt her pain.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 25, 2019)

_"Hit the door on your way out"_

That's why.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2019)

I honestly really think she's charming, she might not be my favourite but I definitely don't dislike her.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 28, 2019)

I really like her I think she is very unique and Polly being a bit boring becouse she is white and phylis is pink


----------



## greyCat44 (Jun 28, 2019)

I like her :3 I feel bad that she has to work the night shift and looks so stressed
Also her conversation in Brewster's cafe was really touching


----------



## KnoxUK (Jun 28, 2019)

Because they can't handle her sass


----------



## Shayden (Jun 30, 2019)

i remember she was really mean in the older games (she's toned down a lot now, sadly)
i never disliked her because i was too young to tell she was actually being mean, back when i played the other games lol


----------



## MayorMissy (Jul 4, 2019)

People hate Phyllis?! I thought it was the other way around!


----------



## Melodie (Jul 7, 2019)

I love Phyllis and her sassy behavior. She's like the Squidward of the Animal Crossing universe.


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

I feel bad for Kappn after all he works 24/7 unlike philis


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 7, 2019)

Gonna be honest, I don't have a strong opinion on Phyllis. Like, I don't hate her but don't like her really either. I will admit she is a nice change of pace from the normally super friendly villagers


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jul 7, 2019)

I’ve never had strong feelings for or against her, but I do find that I get somewhat disappointed when i see her at the post office when i need to send a letter


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't hate Phyllis at all. I think she is just over worked and stressed. I'm sure she must be lonely working in the post office at night by herself. She is also very caring and loving toward her sister. She can't even ask her to take over her shift for her because Phyllis will feel bad. She even brings her back coffee. She was even more overworked when Tortimer was in office for obvious reasons. So I just feel so bad for her more than anything. I just found her sassiness to be hilarious more than anything. I guess some players find her curt comments to be a little too blunt but I think she's just misunderstood. Now sadly her personality is all watered down and she just isn't the same in NL.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 9, 2019)

i like phyllis! people might hate her because of her attitude, but can you blame her? poor thing works at night time, when no one's awake so she's super lonely.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

I love the fact that there are characters like her in the game, it makes it funny and more enjoyable. I can't imagine animal crossing without it's unfriendly, annoying characters. That would just be boring. It's characters like Phyllis that characterise the game and give it it's uniqueness. I love Phyllis!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 21, 2019)

*RE: Why does everyone hate Phyllis?*



BluebearL said:


> I love the fact that there are characters like her in the game, it makes it funny and more enjoyable. I can't imagine animal crossing without it's unfriendly, annoying characters. That would just be boring. It's characters like Phyllis that characterise the game and give it it's uniqueness. I love Phyllis!



 I totally agree, this is exactly what I was going to write about! I love both sisters, but Pelly seems childish and plain ditsy. Phyllis is arrogant and rude, but she acts like an adult (although, people shouldn't act this way all the time).


I get why she can be rude, she does the night shift, she covers herself in makeup to hide her baggy eyes. She'd have a different sleeping schedule to Pelly. The haters should consider this: how would they feel if they do the night shifts? Not being able to have a social life because you have to sleep in the day, no time for anything. Basically you're living a job.


But when she's a customer at Brewsters, and you get her coffee just right, every time you do it right, she stops being rude - in public and on the job.


----------

